# Interview with the HDX...442' New personal best!



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I figured that I should prolly at least TRY the HDX before I condemned it all the way to Hell...

I tried it out this morning, just two easy casts before work, and it felt very good. Once at work, I called Randy up and he said he'd get another one out to me, post haste, making sure that this one would be a good specimen. A true class act, Randy is.. 

On to the casting....

Once I got off this afternoon, I headed for the field to wring her out. With a 525 full of 17# and a 5 oz. I was consistently overhead thumpin' over 400'. I've never been able to break 300' very far with the OM 12 and the thump.

After getting warmed up, I moved on to the OTG...I'm hitting over 400' on almost every cast, now, and I got off one pretty good one that went 442' measured. A new personal best.

Here's where the story gets interesting to me.

With this HDX, I'm "line driving" every cast. Not getting much air under it, and my timings all screwed up. I'm throwing mostly straight, or a little to the right, but I'm not getting near the "arc" that I was getting with the OM.

If I can get the timing down, and get some air under my lead, I pretty sure I'm into 500'.. 

I decided to try a 6 oz., and promptly BLEW UP.. :redface:  

I sure hope the next HDX is a decent one, cause I really do like the way it throws. 

I'm about ready to go to the dance with the ugly gal'...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice. . . you know what they say about ugly girls right?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Nice. . . you know what they say about ugly girls right?


yeah, they are just like skooters.


fun to ride until your friends see you with em.




Jesse


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> yeah, they are just like skooters.
> 
> 
> fun to ride until your friends see you with em.
> ...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Part release point part droping your elbow*

The same thing happened to me when I went to a 13 foot rod.. Make sure (assuming you are a righty) you are locking your right arm and not droping your elbow.. Droping your elbow will loose trajectory (sp) .. Lock that elbow in and give it a try.. JAM


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Told ya they were the ticket and always remember if ya make a million of anything sooner or later 1 bad one will pop out.
Just think, that bad boy also tosses 8oz and 10oz not to bad either


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Kewl Beans*

Glad to hear your report ........


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

RR,

Look up when you turn into the cast. That will usually correct the line drive.

Well done!!

Tommy


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I told ya so... 

LOL....

Ugly girls need loving too 

Not too shabby for a $200.00 cheaply made,inferior guide rod, ehh?? 

Wait till ya start playin with the butt length....funny how ya move the fulcrum, it totally affects your cast.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok I am ready to place my bet .... whats the over/under on RailRoader getting a CUSTOM rod  

Christmas 2007?
Labor Day 2007?
Valentines Day 2007


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Forgety the dancing!!*

You should get down to business as soon as possible. They look much better in the dark.

Glad the HDX worked good for you.

Darin


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Ok I am ready to place my bet .... whats the over/under on RailRoader getting a CUSTOM rod
> 
> Christmas 2007?
> Labor Day 2007?
> Valentines Day 2007


If I get hands on an HDX that is decently put together, it'll do me for a while. I got a lot to learn with this one... 

I'm sure the custom heaver will happen sooner or later, my 1145 needs a matching big brother...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Look up turining in...and lock the right arm, no elbow drop...

Got it...thanks, guys.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

That's alright report there RR. I've been thinking about getting one of those. Maybe I should call Randy and see if I could send him $100 for the reject one you got. I ain't skeer'd.

My bet is RR will have a custom by Confederate Memorial Day. (Yeah that is a state holiday here in GA).


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

bigphil said:


> That's alright report there RR. I've been thinking about getting one of those. Maybe I should call Randy and see if I could send him $100 for the reject one you got. I ain't skeer'd.
> 
> My bet is RR will have a custom by Confederate Memorial Day. (Yeah that is a state holiday here in GA).



The whole point of this is NOT to buy another custom.... 

When we gonna hit the 29 marker on the South end of Jekyll?? I can throw out past it now...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Pretty cool what an extra foot will do for ya huh? Have you played aroun with puttin the reel down low yet? 
Remember what I told you about picking out a cloud as a target and release at the cloud. Once you get some air under 'em you'll be knockin on 500+
Get to practicin, Shllote is coming up


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Custom rods are GREAT. But I have to tell you guys, since I got my hands on an HDX the lami 1502 and the zziplex straight 8 usually stay in the truck. The HDX will outcast them hands down.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Oh yea, remember there is a tournament butt for the HDX.....

It turns the beast loose. 

Tommy


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

So Tommy would you say the HDX would make a good tourny rod with the longer butt? Good for 150-175? How does it compare to say a Primo Syncro or a Dymic? (I know those are two different beasts altogether) just for comparison sake


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

barty b said:


> Pretty cool what an extra foot will do for ya huh? Have you played aroun with puttin the reel down low yet?
> Remember what I told you about picking out a cloud as a target and release at the cloud. Once you get some air under 'em you'll be knockin on 500+
> Get to practicin, Shllote is coming up


I have a fifth of Jack or crown royal if you have an afternoon to fish and teach me a correct cast....:beer:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I'll get with ya in march when I come down.
Jack or Crown? SEE MY AVATAR!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bart,

The HDX / tourney butt makes a great tourney rod. In two afternoons of testing i was able to hit 720' with the 150 and 750' with the 125. I have not thrown the 175 with it. The butt may be a little soft to handle the 175 with a strong tourney caster.

The rod is not along the lines of a primo syncro which has a pretty stiff butt and fairly soft forgiving tip. The HDX tip is pretty stiff, actually a little stiffer than my zippy FT's. The butt is softer which makes the action different but forgiving. I guess more along the lines of the XTR, just not as stiff overall. It is a pretty easy rod to throw for big numbers. 

One problem that MANY tournament casters have is the macho "I've gotta throw the biggest, baddest, stiffest rod on the market" syndrome. It is very easy to get caught up in it, I've done it myself. The fact is that if you cannot bend it, you will never get the maximum potential out of any rod. In my opinion that is where the HDX can shine with developing casters. It loads fairly easily, especially compared to some of the zzippy's and century's out there. I'll let anyone throw my TTR that wants to make a comparison..lol.

Tommy


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

10-4 Tommy, Sounds like the HDX would be well suited for flat styles as opposed to high swing. I had a Primo and it liked the high swing and flat arc ok,and felt preyy good with the high swing as opposed to my Century G5 sport. If it is stiffer than an FT but havs a softer butt it might be right up my alley. Thanks for the review. Sorry to temporarily hijack the thread :redface:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> Sorry to temporarily hijack the thread :redface:


No you're not...Thread 'Ho!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I've never cast the C-5. The Full Tournament is definitly stiffer than the Primo Syncro but not as stiff (not even close)as the TTR. The rod that has surprised me is the ZTI. Tip (as in the last 2 feet) is similar to the FT but the mid tip is stiffer. Very nice feel. 

I will try the HDX high swing next week to see what it will do. I bet it does OK...  

I love my zziplexes. Highest quality rods on the planet IMHO. But you pay for that quality. The HDX is capable of big numbers, in some cases possibly as good as the zzippy if matched with the right caster. For the money, nothing out there that I have seen comes close.

Tommy


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

barty b said:


> I'll get with ya in march when I come down.
> Jack or Crown? SEE MY AVATAR!


Yeah but grown men should not drink that... Tends to bring on lawsuits...
Just kidding... So-Co it is... Last time I drank that I was going to my college football games...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> I'll get with ya in march when I come down.
> Jack or Crown? SEE MY AVATAR!



Where I come from, Southern Comfort is the choice for middle school GIRLS, in the beginning of their drinking careers....   

Vic, when we come down in March, I'll bring us something to drink...


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Tommy said:


> I've never cast the C-5. The Full Tournament is definitly stiffer than the Primo Syncro but not as stiff (not even close)as the TTR. The rod that has surprised me is the ZTI. Tip (as in the last 2 feet) is similar to the FT but the mid tip is stiffer. Very nice feel.
> 
> I will try the HDX high swing next week to see what it will do. I bet it does OK...
> 
> ...


They really do cast great.. They would be the best rods (LDX-HDX) around if Nick built them with better reel seats and guides.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Where I come from, Southern Comfort is the choice for middle school GIRLS, in the beginning of their drinking careers....
> 
> Vic, when we come down in March, I'll bring us something to drink...


Alright shorty, I got this jar full of some GA. mountain rocket fuel  If ya wanna get serious. Been savin it for a special occasion :beer:


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

barty b said:


> Alright shorty, I got this jar full of some GA. mountain rocket fuel  If ya wanna get serious. Been savin it for a special occasion :beer:


This is going to be a start of a b e a u t i f u l Weekend!
Gotta love some shine... 
When is this by the way??


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

VICIII said:


> This is going to be a start of a b e a u t i f u l Weekend!
> Gotta love some shine...
> When is this by the way??


Straight up or a few peaches/blackberries/strawberries added in for some casual sipping?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Charred*

I aways liked mine charred


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> Straight up or a few peaches/blackberries/strawberries added in for some casual sipping?


I am a produce broker by trade so using fruit always helps out anything....


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

VICIII said:


> I am a produce broker by trade so using fruit always helps out anything....


Of course, eating them always is good to cure those hunger pains while sippin:beer: opcorn:


----------

